# Hdmi...not Supported Mode



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

Local HD programming finally came to my area a couple of weeks ago so naturally I opted to upgrade to the 5LNB and HR20. I received a brand new HR20-100 receiver and noticed right away that occassionally there was an audio problem (static) only on the HD local stations. I placed a service call and the technician who came to my house said D* was "tracking" this problem and had no answer at the time but it was definately a receiver problem which seems to follow what I have been reading here in other posts. A replacement receiver was ordered. The replacement receiver that arrived was a reconditioned HR20-700 which initially work fine so I sent the original one back. I was out of town on business for a few days and when I returned, I found an error message displayed on my TV screen when the HDMI component was selected (which is how my HD TV is connected) saying NOT SUPPORTED MODE. If I use any other component everything works fine. 

Here is my set up:
1. HR20-700 receiver connected to HDTV using HDMI. The same receiver is also feeding a standard definition TV using component RCA cables and works just fine. As a side note, I actually had a technical support person from D* on the phone last night tell me that connecting 2 TVs to one receiver was probably what caused the problem.
2. H10-250HD receiver connected to the same HDTV as the HR20 receiver is connected to using component RGB cables which also works fine. 

I won't go into all of the details surrounding my frustrating experience with technical support but the issue seems to point to the receiver as being the problem; specifically identifying the HDMI connection. I know it's not the cable as I used the same HDMI cable with my DVD player and it worked fine. I have another receiver on order presently and there are no guarantees from what I understand as to which model I will get or whether it will be new or reconditioned or most of all whether it will be reliable or not. My confidence level has been severly compromised with respect to a reconditioned receiver especially. I attempted to get a committment from D* to at least get me a new receiver but was told there were no guarantees. At least I thank them for their honesty with that response. I am extremely frustrated and was hoping for any suggestions from anyone who may have experienced similar problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BobZ said:


> I found an error message displayed on my TV screen when the HDMI component was selected (which is how my HD TV is connected) saying NOT SUPPORTED MODE. If I use any other component everything works fine.


I would look to see what resolutions you have selected in the setup menu.
"I think" this might be happening because you have 480i selected & you might need 480p instead [for the HDMI]. HDMI has a continuous "hand shake" going on which every TV reacts differently to [or with].
Take a look & see if this is it or making this change will solve it. If not please come back & we'll look further.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

many sets do not support 480i over HDMI. turn it off and you should be fine


----------



## cruise350 (Dec 25, 2006)

If your tv is a Samsung, than the 480i is definitely the cuprit since many people including myself have found out that the sammy's do not support 480i over hdmi or component. Use the buttons on the front of the receiver to set it to a higher output and see if you get a picture. Then go in to setup and uncheck the modes that your tv does not support. You may also want to disable native mode and pick the resolution you want all shows displayed in, like 720p or 1080i.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cruise350 said:


> ... Then go in to setup and uncheck the modes that your tv does not support. You may also want to disable native mode and pick the resolution you want all shows displayed in, like 720p or 1080i.


But if you've selected the resolutions that your TV will support over HDMI, then native on or off won't matter, will it?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

As cruise350 said samsung tv sets(plasma,dlp,lcd) do not support 480i over hdmi but will work on component and that all you need to do jut go into the menu and de-select 480i as one of the supported resolutions


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

I do have a Samsung DLP TV. 

De-selecting the 480i resolution did not cure my problem.


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

Problem fixed.

As well as de-selecting the 480i resolution by going into the menu, I had to manually change it on the front of the receiver. Thanks for the help.


----------

